# Tivotool + Intel Mac Mini Core Solo



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey All. I just upgraded to the intel world with my mini and MBP. I can't get Tivotool to work at all. I first had the "can't fork" message when trying to connect to the vserver, which I fixed via copying the vstream-client to /usr/local/bin. 

This fixed the vserver issue. Now my problem is nothing is streaming or downloading. 

My firewall is off, so I do not think that is the problem. Anyone get this running on their intel machine?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the ffmpeg package (that tivotool is mostly a nice front end for) doesn't work on Intel macs.
I have no idea when/if there will be an update.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Gunnyman, I knew you would be the first to respond. You are Mr. Tivo.

How come the Tivotool web page states that Tivotool does work in Rosetta mode? What gives?

I hope that Tivoserver works. I haven't gotten around to mucking with that yet.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

when it's running, what console messages are spitting out?
when all is well my console stays quiet.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

How do I run in console? When I try and steeam it says please wait and then closes. When I try and download to itunes it tells me to check my itunes folder under Unknown Artist/Unknown Album.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

type console in the spotlight search bar 
it's in applications/utilities


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> type console in the spotlight search bar
> it's in applications/utilities


This is what I get when I try and import into itunes.


```
itunes_lib /Users/Darth/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music/Unknown Artist/Unknown Album

dyld: Library not loaded: /usr/local/lib/libmp4v2.0.dylib
  Referenced from: /Library/Application Support/TivoTool/mp4tags
  Reason: image not found
/tmp/ttas.scpt:405:440: execution error: iTunes got an error: Can't make some data into the expected type. (-1700)
```


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there you have it.
I don't think the mp4 converter is universal yet.
Ask on the tivotool.com forums though you might find more help there.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Went back to version 4.3 and now I am working. Oh well, I will wait for the universal binaries with this version. Thanks Gunny!!!!


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi, 
I am using tivotools version 0.5.7 and Panther 10.3.9 but get the following error when trying to import shows into iTunes "Couldn't add to iTunes, check /Users/username/Music/iTunes/iTunesMusic/Unknown Art". Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Try switching to an older version. I reinstalled 5.1 and everything was working, even with an intel chip. 0.5.7 does not seem to work well.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply,
I have downloaded and tried 0.5.0, 0.5.1 and 0.5.2 and everything works except Add to iTunes. The program just crashes. I have also tried 0.5.3 and 0.5.6 but then get "Couldn't add to iTunes, check /Users/username/Music/iTunes/iTunesMusic/Unknown Art". Any further help would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Make sure you have an Unknown Artist directory. I didn't do anything special to get it to download into itunes. Check in the preferences and make sure it is encoding into the proper itunes media code. I believe mp4 is the correct one.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply,
I have downloaded 0.5.5 and everything works except Add to iTunes. I still get "Couldn't add to iTunes, check /Users/username/Music/iTunes/iTunesMusic/Unknown Artist/Unknown Album". Save as is mp2 but I do not see any other encoding preferences in Tivotool. Are there preferences in iTunes that need to be changed. Any further help would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

I pretty much installed TivoTool 5.1 and it encoded properly. I will check the settings tonight and give them to you.


----------

